# Learn 2 Player



## messmaker (Apr 18, 2006)

I accidentally deleted my Learn2 Player from my hardrive. Since then, I have had serious problems with my computer freezing up on me. I can't have more than one window open. If I do, it gets stuck. Also, Internet Explorer frequently closes on me and I get error messages. Is this related to the deletion of the Learn2 Player? How can I get it back on my computer? I have a virus program and frequently run scans, so I don't think it is a computer virus. Any suggestions???


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Can you system restore back to before you deleted this program?


----------



## messmaker (Apr 18, 2006)

Unfortunately, the dates on the system restore don't go back to last month, which is when this happend. It won't let me restore the computer. Any other ideas??? Is this program downloadable from any website?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It should be on your AOL9 CD.


----------

